# Ritzel wechseln ?



## wolfsgut (3. März 2018)

Hallo,
ein Freund von mir möchte seinem Kind ein kleineres Ritzel drauf machen.
Der Gang ist ihm ein wenig zu leicht, also muss ein kleineres Ritzel her.
Er lebt in der Karibik und hat mir ein Bild vom Ritzel gesendet.
Kann einer auf dem Bild erkennen was ich für ein Ritzel brauche ??
Ich denke mal das es ein Schraubritzel ist ? Gibt es da verschiedene Aufnahmen bzw. Größen ?
Grüße aus der Eifel
 ?


----------



## ploerre (3. März 2018)

Das ist ein Freilaufritzel, d.h. der Freilauf ist nicht in der Nabe selbst, sondern im Ritzel. Geschraubt, ja. https://wikipedalia.com/index.php/Naben,_Ritzel_und_Gewindetypen


> n der BMX Welt gibt es auch Schraubfreiläufe mit 13 und 14 Zähnen. Diese passen nur auf BMX Naben mit sogenanntem "kleinen" Gewinde, 30 x 1" metrisch (30mm Durchmesser, 25,4 TPI).



Sieht aus, als hätte das 17 Zähne. Wenn es ein M30 Schraubgewinde ist, bekommst du hier z.B 13er http://www.singlespeedshop.com/BMX/Ritzel/
Alternativ halt ein größeres Kettenblatt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (3. März 2018)

Danke


----------



## R.C. (3. März 2018)

Das ist ein 1.37" (x24TPI) Ritzel (also ein ganz 'normales'), kleiner als 16 geht also nicht.


----------



## wolfsgut (3. März 2018)

R.C. schrieb:


> Das ist ein 1.37" (x24TPI) Ritzel (also ein ganz 'normales'), kleiner als 16 geht also nicht.


Erst mal Danke für beide Antworten.
Schade,dann doch ein größeres Kettenblatt + Kette.


----------



## wolfsgut (3. März 2018)

Bekommt man mit dem Bild raus was für eine Kettenblattaufnahme verbaut ist ?
Ist es ein Bolt Drive ?


----------



## R.C. (3. März 2018)

wolfsgut schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 703606 Bekommt man mit dem Bild raus was für eine Kettenblattaufnahme verbaut ist ?
> Ist es ein Bolt Drive ?



Nein, kann man so nicht direkt sehen, von der anderen Seite sollte man aber sehen, ob das Kettenblatt am Kurbelarm festgeschraubt ist oder nicht.
Ich wuerd' aber von einem ganz 'normalen' Kettenblatt ausgehen, also kein Spline-Drive oder aehnliches.

Du muesstest (auch wenn oft Adapter auf alle Groessen beim Kettenblatt dabei sind) aber sowieso auch noch den Achsdurchmesser wissen (19/22/24mm), wird aber wohl auch 19mm sein.


----------



## Jona-dfy (7. März 2018)

https://www.amazon.de/MagiDeal-Single-Speed-Freilauf-Zahnkranz-Kassette/dp/B01M3TUTV2

So ein Teil habe ich in Gebrauch, funktioniert prima und passt aufs normale Gewinde.


----------



## KIV (9. März 2018)

Das muss aber auch auf die Achse zwischen die Ausfallenden passen. Sieht ganz schön breit aus, da muss man u.U. umspacern und nachzentrieren.

Aber bei dem Preis kann man das ruhig mal ausprobieren...


----------



## wolfsgut (9. März 2018)

Habe ein 38 Z Kettenblatt +neue Kette gekauft. 
Danke  an alle beteiligten


----------

